

What is Gradual Typing? - dood
http://ecee.colorado.edu/~siek/gradualtyping.html

======
pg
This seems to be what Common Lisp does, or am I missing some subtlety?

~~~
Hexstream
It seems they're trying to formalize what Common Lisp and other languages do.

------
jrockway
Similar, but different:

[http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/latest/html/libraries/base/D...](http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/latest/html/libraries/base/Data-
Dynamic.html)

------
jballanc
I notice that they left Objective-C out of their examples, which is curious
because of how close it is to what they're advocating.

